# Error msg "Interactive logon process initialization has failed."



## Smyrthil (Jul 1, 2009)

:sigh:
This error message pops up every time I start up my laptop..
I contacted several people and they asked the same probing questions..
Did you use Safe Mode? yes..
Safe Mode with Networking? yes..
Safe Mode with Command Prompt? yes..
and what happens?...







:sigh:
Did you boot to Hard Drive? yes..
Did you boot to USB External Hard Drive? yes..
and what happens?...







:sigh:
Did you go try using System Restore? yes
did you try Last Known Configuration? yes
Did you try Repair Your Computer? yes
and what happens?...







:sigh:

So, I'm wondering is there any solution to this issue????
PM me on AIM= Blakkstunna1 if you have any kind of solution


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,

Was anything recently changed/installed/uninstalled/etc prior to this error message? 

Do you know if you caught a virus?

When exactly does this message pop up? 
...I know you said, when you start up your laptop, but...
--Do you log in first? 
--Is it before or after the Windows Welcome Screen?
--Is it the first thing you see after turning on your laptop?

JeKyL


----------

